# Fire protection in the future?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

So we’re now more than 4 months since the wildfires started & the country is still burning & lives, homes & livelihoods are still being lost & having been hit by the firestorm on day one of the outbreak I’ve finally got my house more or less back to normal & it’s recently occurred to me to start looking into what I can do to protect my home in event of a repeat performance. 

I’m obviously still working on the firebreak issue but also want to install further protection for the house itself. 

My first thought was either a roof sprinkler system similar to this 




Or a roof drencher system like this 




But either needs a really plentiful & reliable water source & we’re only on mains water and in the recent fire, that supply went off shortly before the fire hit so as good as they look, they’re only going to be worth installing if you have a swimming pool, well or river etc nearby so those options are effectively closed to me.

We’ve got ordinary fire extinguishers in the house & 3 hoses outside of it but they rely on someone being in the house to operate them. 

Then a few days ago I ran into a friend who mentioned he deals with a company that makes the Mabo automatic fire extinguishers & quite honestly, I’d never heard of them so went home & Googled them. There’s lots of info on the net but here’s just one vid picked at random: 




Prices are fairly reasonable at €99 per unit including postage in Portugal & each unit covers 16 m2 so my questions are is there anyone else out there who has given this issue any thought? & do you think these units are a good option?

What I like about them is they’ll work even after we’ve evacuated the house.

I’ve got no commercial link to the product BTW & am looking for advice & opinion.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Great idea TM- Have been looking at the possibility of a DIY system. But these look really good. We do have a pool soare in a position of having backup if the main water fails


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to buy a few of the Mabo units for inside the house & garage and part of the attraction is that I can get them within a mile or so of my house......... 6 months ago I probably wouldn't have bothered but I've got a lot more respect for fires now.


----------

